# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Метод активного слушания

## Домик в деревне

Дорогие, все, наверное, читали Гиппенрейтер: "Общаться с ребенком, как?" 
Там она прекрасно излагает, как говорить с ребенком, объяснять ему его чувства. Например, плачет, что не покупают игрушку, а ты говоришь "Коля, ты расстроен, потому что мама не купила тебе игрушку". он говорит "да", вы:" ты хотел бы, чтобы мама купила игрушку и вы вместе поиграли" - "да" и дальше объясняете, что денег нет, что тоже жалеете, но что сможете поиграть дома в другую игрушку и сделаете это вместе с ребенком.

скажите, пожалуйста, вы сознательно применяете этот метод? в каких ситуациях он пригождается, как именно работает?

----------


## kazangi

я сознательно применяю этот метод. Применяю, когда Улька начинает хлюпать и не отвечает на вопрос "что случилось", тогда начинаю перечислять возможные причины расстройства. И еще иногда, когда она очень внимательно смотрит на что-то, напр. на батут, спрашиваю "ты тоже хочешь прыгать?" - "да", "ты боишься, когда много детей?" - "да", "подождем, пока освободится?" - "да" - и напряжение в ней явно спадает. Ну и в подобных ситуациях, когда она сказать не может, потому что сама не понимает, что с ней происходит.

----------


## kiara

Да!!!! Я всегда использую активное слушание, это даже удобнее, мне кажется, чем просто ждать от ребенка объяснений *которых можно и не получить* или ждать слишком долго.
Все таки этот способ мне импонирует больше, потому что позволяет не давать субъективной оценки, а лишь пытаться расшифровать то, что ребенок пытается донести, сказать, при этом не утверждая что-то, а лишь предполагая - как в точности и описала Ирина, мы оставляем за ребенком право исправить нас, если мы ошиблись, тем самым докопаться до истины, не устраивая ребенку допрос с пристрастием или не навязывая своё мнение, к тому мы предлагаем ему сразу альтернативу. что тоже отлично.
Кстати, прочла Гипенрейтер относительно недавно, но со старшим сыном поступала точно так же. Может родители так со мной общались?..

----------


## Веснушка

Я применяю))) только, Ирин, там без вопроса должно быть вроде бы....фишка в том, что ты не спрашиваешь, а и так знаешь, что с малышом, т.е. ты априори его понимаешь. в конкретной ситуации вряд ли этот метод сработает как волшебная палочка, но при постоянном применении он работает на формирование особого доверия и взаимопонимания. я так считаю))

----------


## kazangi

Оль, я как-то не заморачиваюсь, что должно, а что не должно, у нас это работает в такой форме, если я утвердительно говорю, то Улька это воспринимает как нападку с моей стороны, а не понимание. Потому что обычно я утвердительно говорю, когда что-то требую и вариантов не приемлю, типа "дорогу переходим на зеленый"

----------


## kiara

Да нет, Оль - вопросы могут быть. И даже логично, что они должны быть, ибо фишка как раз в том, что ты *пытаешься понять* ребенка, выясняя что и как, как бы давая себе право на ошибку и право ребенку на мнение, отличное от мнения взрослого. А как ты можешь знать, что с ребенком априори? Как у тебя это может быть 100% безошибочно верно, если например, ребенок и сам еще не разобрался в себе и своих желаниях? Ведь это не исключительно "детский метод" - активное слушание распространенный прием анализа в беседе с подростками и взрослыми людьми.
Кстати - работает в конкретных ситуациях - только сегодня так беседовала с нашим Матвеем*, результат всех оставил довольными)
Потом пошла поговорить с Ку, пока использовала активное слушание-все было отлично, как пару раз "скатилась" на утверждение/нравоучение/оценку-так он снова в расстройство (мальчишки повздорили у нас).

----------


## yakudza

> в конкретной ситуации вряд ли этот метод сработает как волшебная палочка, но при постоянном применении он работает на формирование особого доверия и взаимопонимания.


Я применяю эпизодически, поэтому срабатывает не всегда)) Она молчит, слушает и снова возвращается к своим требованиям или капризам))
Наверно надо применять почаще, чтобы и она смогла его освоить))

----------


## Jazz

Я часто использую. Сознательно, и каждый раз этому радуюсь. Как-то со времен учебы запомнилось, что с детенком вот так бы очень хорошо говорить. Вот и говорю с удовольствием. 
У нас этот способ - такая палочка-выручалочка от слез. Если начать спрашивать "что случилось?" или всячески успокаивать, вой только нарастает. Зато реально мелкий начинает успокаиваться, когда я озвучиваю ему свои предположения относительно его переживаний. Хлюпает и повторяет за мной, что да, "Тима атоилься" из-за того-то и того-то. И успокаивается.
И, кстати, сейчас уже сам иногда говорит о том, что чувствует. Видели бы вы лицо нашей бабушки, когда Тима заявил ей, что расстроился!  Мне кажется, это очень хорошее умение по жизни - понимать, что ты сам чувствуешь, и уметь об этом сказать.

----------


## Веснушка

не, я имела в виду про теорию, как у Гиппенрейтер написано. а так я тоже напополам применяю, когда вопросы, когда утверждения, но с вопросительным тоном все равно получается))) я думаю, теория-теорией, а на практике все индивидуально.

----------


## kazangi

я Гиппенрейтер не читала)) я что с времен учебы отложилось, то и применяю))) У нас случай был, Улька закатила скандал, уже не помню из-за чего, орет орет, ну никак не может успокоиться, хотя вроде все решили. И кричит "мам, успокой меняяяя!" и жалко ее, и смешно, и ведь она поняла свое состояние! и поняла, что сама не остановится в своих рыданиях.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Дамир раскусил метод подслащения чая. А я тренируюсь слушать.
Добавил себе ложку.
Я пью воду.
- Мама, ты хочешь сахар в чай?! (почти утвердительно)
- Нет, я не пью с сахаром, не хочу. 
*он уже нервничает* Ты хочешь!
- Я не хочу
- Нет!!!!!!!!! (почти в крик) Ты хочешь!
- Дамир хочет, чтобы мама добавила сахар в чай.
- *почти расслабленно* Да!
- Я сейчас не хочу, но знаю, что ты хочешь добавить мне его. Спасибо!
*Пьет свой чай спокойно дальше*

вопрос исчерпан =)

----------

